# Any upcoming (luxury?) travel plans?



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

My life and I are busy planning a Spring Break trip to St. Martin (French side, 6 nights) and somewhere else. We were in Grand Case in St. Martin for a French food eating vacation (!!) in Spring 2009 and had a great time. We drank alcohol at that time and we don't now, so that should save a little money.

The other place I have been dying to go in the Caribbean (and we've investigated for this trip) is Barbuda. Very remote. Very expensive. Not sure we can swing it. We are looking at a few days on St. Barths. 

My wife and i lived in Poland for 11 months and try to travel to Europe there regularly (not this past summer but otherwise since 2010-11, when we lived there). We have colleagues in Poland and enjoy traveling the countryside (not so luxurious, let me assure you). 

In the summer of '14 my wife and I had a great trip to western Finland, along the Bothnian coast (I can certainly recommend some places - the best trip of our 12 years together!). Really beautiful, stayed in some private cottages, then finished up the trip in Helsinki and ate a really incredible tasting menu at a fantastic restaurant.


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm staying at my family's penthouse in Miami for winter break, does that count? I always come here though for winter break and around a month total in the summer.


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

Does no one here travel or have plans? 
I hope it wasn't uncouth of me to detail plans; I figured since this was in a luxury forum it would be ok and no different than talking about high-end watches or other high-end goods such as cars. Hope I did not offend.


----------



## eighty8 (Dec 11, 2015)

Poor man speaking, I'm guessing most folks would feel weird telling strangers on the internet when they'd be leaving their homes unoccupied and where they'd be going.


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, perhaps that's it. 
But I would hope I'm not identifiable from what little is in my profile or that I have said here on WUS!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

> have been dying to go in the Caribbean (and we've investigated for this trip) is Barbuda. Very remote. Very expensive.


You are correct. Very fun as well, but if not careful, you will pay for it.......


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

schrop said:


> Does no one here travel or have plans?
> I hope it wasn't uncouth of me to detail plans; I figured since this was in a luxury forum it would be ok and no different than talking about high-end watches or other high-end goods such as cars. Hope I did not offend.


I always have travel plans, my life is well all the other stuff that I make fit around travelling. It's just that my holidays are generally not of the luxurious variety.

I like to explore on my holidays. I will try and cover all of the spectrum but they are not geared to luxury type holidays.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

The odd part is I'm home for Christmas this year, the first time in five years.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Thought I'd drive the pick-up over to Burley, ID for the hay convention...


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

We're planning our honeymoon for this time next year. It may be pushed back until summer of 2017 depending on my work situation. 

The current idea is to fly to Disneyland, cruise to Hawaii, and fly back home to Pittsburgh after.

Maybe I should stay out of the FS forum!


----------



## El-Bonedeedo (Jun 11, 2009)

schrop said:


> Does no one here travel or have plans?
> I hope it wasn't uncouth of me to detail plans; I figured since this was in a luxury forum it would be ok and no different than talking about high-end watches or other high-end goods such as cars. Hope I did not offend.


I travel a *lot* for work. This year alone I've been to = Helsinki, Gothenburg, Oslo, Aberdeen, London, Brussels, Amsterdam, Stavanger, Melbourne, Sydney, Singapore, Tokyo and Vancouver, as well a plenty of domestic US travel. I'm not looking at any 'leisure' travel until probably late spring when I'll take my wife to Paris. I'll likely be in Amsterdam again in January and hopefully Brazil (either Sao Paolo or Rio) in February. I don't like to plan too much and just kind of go by the seat of my pants and see where it takes me, if that makes sense, when I'm traveling for pleasure.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Last year around this time I was planning (mostly running around to get a visa) to go to Cyprus. I was super excited as it was my first time going to Europe, or even traveling for that matter. Hopefully next year summer would be in Greece or maybe even Cyprus again!

Here's some photos from the trip


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

I travel a lot - in the past 3 months, have been to Russa, Cambodia and just got back from Turkey a couple of days ago.

But not sure if it qualifies as "luxury" travel. I rarely take vacations that involve spending time inside the hotel or resort, so I usually do not pay a lot of money for hotels: if it is central and decent, it works for me. The one exception is for safaris in East Africa, where the best lodges for wildlife also tend to be more expensive: there, you have to pay to play. 

I dont mind spending money on activities (did a privately-guided MTB tour of Cappadocia late last week) or eating (last trip to Paris, we hit up a Michelin-starred restaurant each day - the highlight was a meal at the 3-star LeDoyen, which was eye-wateringly expensive but mindblowing!). But I hate paying a lot of money for hotels. Or for business class tickets out of my own pocket, come to think of it.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm currently staying with my Dad in the Algarve. It's nice, there's a swimming pool and I have an ensuite. 

I basically never go anywhere but the Algarve though. Complications with arranging medications in most countries...


----------



## Blais223 (Feb 25, 2016)

schrop said:


> My life and I are busy planning a Spring Break trip to St. Martin (French side, 6 nights) and somewhere else. We were in Grand Case in St. Martin for a French food eating vacation (!!) in Spring 2009 and had a great time. We drank alcohol at that time and we don't now, so that should save a little money.
> 
> The other place I have been dying to go in the Caribbean (and we've investigated for this trip) is Barbuda. Very remote. Very expensive. Not sure we can swing it. We are looking at a few days on St. Barths.
> 
> ...


I really liked Curacao of all the islands in the Caribbean that I've been. I found the people extremely nice and the water was perfect. The Marriott there has a special all inclusive package hidden about 3 pages deep in their faqs for that resort and it was definitely worth it for us. Since the hotel itself is not all inclusive the food was great and the drinks were solid but being on that plan allowed me to eat an extra rare tuna steak about 3x a day as a snack. A few amazing restaurants on the island too. We're doing a quick jaunt to Cancun coming up and the whole package with non-stop flight was just such a good deal we couldn't pass it up. I like to do one trip a year that's just vacation- not traveling, but a true relaxing vacation without kids or the like and this one is needed.


----------



## Danchi007 (Mar 28, 2016)

I am currently on vacation in zlarin going to senj for a 4 day dive trip in 5 days

Poslano sa mog Lenovo Z2 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## se7enfold (Oct 23, 2013)

iceland/villa


----------



## ferrychristian (Aug 1, 2016)

Next month I will on Europe Tour, from Turkey to Athens, Budapest, Vienna, Salzburg, Munich, Frankfurt, Cologne, Amsterdam, Gent, Paris, Zurich, Venice, Florence, Pisa, Rome, Vatican, Madrid, Barcelona, Finland, Sweden. Now this is my plan. And most exciting thing , I ll be wearing two watches, as the time difference will be there.


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

My wife and I are going to Napa for 5 days.
Gonna fly into SFO, pick up a luxury convertible and drive up to Napa. In Napa gonna hit up Domaine Carneros, then go on a tour. That night were going to stay at the Carneros Inn (which is supposed to be amazing.). 
The following day we are grabbing a bus with some friends and going on a multi-winery bus tour all day. 
To top it off, have a wedding in Napa Valley and then headed back to East Coast on Sunday.


----------



## kndy (Dec 18, 2010)

I was planning to go to Europe for a multi-country trip but my friends kept telling me to stay in one country and enjoy the country versus staying a day or two in one. So, I ended up changing plans and will fly to Tokyo once again to complete my Tokyo ward challenge (of the 26-wars, went to 16 last year, will finish the ten this year). Will also go to Gifu, Nagoya and Kyoto.


----------



## aced75 (Oct 9, 2014)

Im gone traveling about 4-6 months out of the year. I try to keep work/fun to a 50/50 ratio. So far its worked out great thankfully. Just got invited to a private rooftop party in Amsterdam in a couple of weeks so ill be headed to Europe!


----------



## rMv (Sep 30, 2011)

Started to save money for 2018 World Cup in Russia! Can't wait.


----------



## Galvarez (Jan 19, 2015)

The wife and I will be spending a week at an all-inclusive in Punta Cana, DR in November. Gotta get tropical!


----------



## oynag (Sep 4, 2014)

rMv said:


> Started to save money for 2018 World Cup in Russia! Can't wait.


That's a great idea. Envious. Wanted to do that for South Africa and it might have been my last chance until it comes back to the U.S. And it WILL.


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

Going to Iceland in Feb. and Florence Italy/Amalfi coast in August.


----------



## tzwick (Aug 10, 2016)

Possibly heading to Greece this summer. Should be beautiful. Also heading to Phoenix on a business trip in a few months. Should be fun to get out of South Florida for a bit ;-)


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

tzwick said:


> Possibly heading to Greece this summer. Should be beautiful. Also heading to Phoenix on a business trip in a few months. Should be fun to get out of South Florida for a bit ;-)


That's funny - after years of going to Sanibel irregularly, now it looks like we'll be there every years for two weeks over Christmas Break (sometimes 3 like this year).

We just made caribbean plans again, but this time only a couple of days on St Martin and 7 days on St Barths. We've done all our major shopping for the year though, so only food, food, food (and the best we can find) and hiking to remote beaches (to the extent my knees and back can take it) are on the agenda.

Probably will only take the new Overseas and the Seiko. Wife might twist my arm to take either the champagne Nomos (her fave of all my watches) or the brown-dialed GO Sixties - we'll see if I can defy her.

Not sure about Europe this summer - we really need to see work colleagues in Poland.

And seriously I loved the west coast of Finland so much I either want to go back there and/or hit the Swedish side of the Bothnian Sea.


----------



## drpopilopidus (Aug 10, 2016)

Getting ready to visit Turks and Caicos. It's the same place I spent my honeymoon, and always beautiful.


----------



## Macal (Jan 5, 2015)

Breckenridge in March
Spain in June


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kndy (Dec 18, 2010)

Probably Europe this year or New Zealand for 2017, but was in Tokyo/Kyoto/Nagoya/Gifu for 21 days a few months ago.


----------



## dlim4evah (Jan 22, 2017)

Went to Bora Bora for my honeymoon, the first and only time I'll be traveling there. The travel costs and boarding alone were 10Gs.


----------



## projectalpha (Aug 1, 2013)

Singapore in Sept for Formula 1. Staying at the Marina Bay Sands.


----------



## danicycle (Dec 20, 2016)

Croatia / Slovenia / Italy (Tuscany / Almafi Coast) this June.


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

I have only just found this forum, I really must get out more!.

We have been lucky this year. Having completed the grand tour (Venice, Florence and Rome) over two weeks we went onto a tour of Bali 8 months later.

Italy is beautiful, cultured, romantic and full of amazing food. 

For a westerner Bali was just mind blowing!. I would recommend sticking with luxury establishments but do Ubud, the nandini forest and if you can there is a small island just off the coast. I say luxury because everything is a far cry from what you would expect. Air con that never works, monkeys in the hotel, cockroaches and lizards in the bedroom are the norm. But you are in the middle of the jungle so what do you expect.

Finally we have just got back from Bruges, I highly recommend the Dukes palace, I have no doubt it is the best hotel there. Bruges is fantastic and in driving distance of the south of the UK. The beer is great but man can you burn through money just eating and drinking.

As for next, I don't know. Iceland would be great. 

Really cool to see other people's destinations on here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Dublin in September. Any suggestions?


----------



## bjdriscoll (Sep 29, 2010)

Walk through St Stephen's Green. Enjoy the music and scenery of any random pub you find yourself in, I recommend O'Donaghue's. Then rent a car and drive to the Cliffs of Moher stopping at Gooser's Pub in Co Tipperary. If you find yourself in the mood for Italian food in Dublin, stop at San Lorenzo's on Great George's Street. Phenomenal Italian food and I must recommend the home made tiramisu. If you're into Guinness, I recommend the Guinness Connoisseur Experience. Private(ish) (15 people max) tasting and history covering multiple pints of varying products and, of course, pouring your own perfect pint. Whatever you do, enjoy yourself! I found the Irish to be the most welcoming, friendly and hospitable people.



drawman623 said:


> Dublin in September. Any suggestions?


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Just returned with the Mrs and our son from a trip to St. John where we stayed at the reliably good Caneel Bay resort. We love the Caribbean and while the diving is better on Bonaire and St Croix, the food more gourmet on Grand Cayman, the beaches on St. John are the most beautiful I've seen. Soft white coral sand, lined with Sea Grape trees and plenty of room with no crowds, at least while we were there. Did some flats bone fishing and caught a few and fished off shore for yellowfin tuna, had a nice sailfish on but he threw the hook within 15 feet of the boat. We've thought about Iceland but it's hard when this images are still lingering.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Hard Rock Punta Cana in early July. Can't wait!
http://www.hardrockhotelpuntacana.com/photo-gallery.htm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Argali (Jul 9, 2011)

Spoiling my wife this year for her birthday with a trip to Spain, Italy and France. 

And since I like to be fair, I'm spoiling myself with a trip to Zimbabwe next year for my birthday.


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

I was telling the mrs that instead of travelling out as we have been doing most years in December, we could try out the various resorts at home (Seychelles). We spent the easter break at Fregate Island Private, and that place was amazing: -

View attachment DSC03276.jpg

(My pict, and yes, I am shamelessly marketing Seychelles)

I wrote on another thread that I spotted a British tourist there who was wearing a Paul Newman Rolex Daytona.


----------



## kjelldb (Jan 24, 2015)

Uk_browning said:


> I have only just found this forum, I really must get out more!.
> 
> We have been lucky this year. Having completed the grand tour (Venice, Florence and Rome) over two weeks we went onto a tour of Bali 8 months later.
> 
> ...


I'm traveling to Venice in July. Any suggestions for dining and drinking?


----------



## rpugh40 (May 20, 2015)

Mont Blanc hiking trip with REI - options for 8 or 13 days of hiking thru France, Italy & Switzerland - over 100 miles


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

I just came back from a 13 day Mediterranean cruise in June - it was fabulous! I spent time in...

Crete









Rhodes









Athens (striking a Zeus pose in front of the Acropolis)









Mykonos









Santorini









Malta









Taormina, Sicily









The Amalfi Coast

















And finally, Rome

















And my traveling companion for the trip was my Omega SMP 300c









Beep Beep!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I will be heading to the beach (Outer Banks) for a few weeks like usual every Sept


----------



## moorery2001 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm thinking about visiting the south of France in about a month or two. I have always visited the north of France especially Paris but I think I want a change of scenery!


----------



## Camdamonium (Feb 7, 2017)

Headed to Hawaii for the first week of July. Wasn't my cup of tea, going to Miami before the end of August to make up for Hawaii.


----------



## scrooge (Jan 3, 2013)

moorery2001 said:


> I'm thinking about visiting the south of France in about a month or two. I have always visited the north of France especially Paris but I think I want a change of scenery!


I got back from the Riviera a few weeks ago and I can really recommend it. The scenery, the food and the people are all amazing.

We visited Antibes, Grasse and Cannes and enjoyed the different vibe the villages had.

I think it's safe to say that you will enjoy it there.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

House rented in Pebble Beach for Monterey AutoWeek.


----------



## JMann2380 (Dec 20, 2012)

Paris over Thanksgiving. Flying Delta One, staying (4) nights at the Park Hyatt, (3) nights at the Intercontinental in Bordeaux and (2) nights at the newly refurbished Ritz. Best part.... all on points!

We flew to Bali for our honeymoon in May Singapore Suites and stayed at the three Amans there over 12 nights. Dream trip.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

RESCO Manus at the Cliffs of Moher. What a lush and beautiful country


----------



## gates (Dec 18, 2016)

Costa Rica in December, the good/bad thing about the world getting smaller is finding a new exiting place to visit - Europe and the ME in the late 80's was more of an adventure - maybe it was the fact that I was in my 20's, guess we get jaded as we enter middle age.


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

danicycle said:


> Croatia / Slovenia / Italy (Tuscany / Almafi Coast) this June.


Did you like Croatia?


----------



## Th!nkEr (Feb 2, 2009)

Heading to Japan and Vietnam in a couple months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Janicki (Dec 19, 2009)

Marbella, Spain! Need some sun!!!


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

I already live in paradise so the bar is set high for me. Unfortunately the wife and kid want to go skiing so I am thinking the Rockies.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I?m saving for New York for my wife?s 30th birthday and also to bring the kids to Disneyland in a few years. In the meantime it will be the usual southern Spain/Portugal yearly outing with all the family 10+ people


----------



## BreguetBrat (Nov 12, 2017)

Spending 4 months in Sri Lanka every year and this year will be no different starting in December after we return with the grandkids from Panama, Central America


----------



## dangdep (May 4, 2017)

How did you like Panama?


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

St. Barth's again, on a last-minute whim. Truly a beautiful place of beaches and hills, and the restaurants are incredible. 

We were thinking of going to some places in the middle FL Keys, but read online that some of the more wild beaches were really harmed by Hurricane Irma and still haven't recovered. (Meanwhile - of course - the French government really, really spring into immediate action to clean up most of the French Caribbean...)


----------



## mpatton4re (Jun 2, 2018)

One week on the Big Island, Hawaii... 2 weeks on Maui for our 24th anniversary.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

